# Vizio HDTV, edges cut off on HD channels



## Stabe (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi. I have a samsung optimum HD cable box and the problem is that on HD channels, all the edges are cut off. Also it's on 1080i and I'd like to know if it was possible to get in in 1080p (the TV does support that resolution). I have tried messing with the widescreen settings as well as uding both HDMI and component cables. any ideas?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Check the video setup of the cable box. And if 1080i isn't working, try changing it to 720P. In most cases with cable, 720P looks better anyway.


----------



## cabomix (Dec 29, 2008)

Stabe said:


> Hi. I have a samsung optimum HD cable box and the problem is that on HD channels, all the edges are cut off. Also it's on 1080i and I'd like to know if it was possible to get in in 1080p (the TV does support that resolution). I have tried messing with the widescreen settings as well as uding both HDMI and component cables. any ideas?


FYI there are no public transmission on 1080p, the best configuration is 1080i. The only way to see 1080p is coming from Blu-ray or a console like ps3. I would check any kind of zoom option for picture that may be overscanning your picture to the point that it cuts the edges; this problem is classic when the user is trying to make all HD IMAGES fit the full screen when that is not the case because legacy transmission that make it impossible (trying to fit a 4:3 ratio picture, in a naturally sized 16:9 ratio screen).


----------

